# I just got my hair dyed =O



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

I never ever thought i'd do it. I have been BLEACH blonde for 17 years. I haven't seen my natural hair color since the third grade (I had very blonde hair as a child and now I have naturally light brown hair). My hair was getting brittle, dry, and starting to fall out, not to mention made me look washed out. So I did the dirty deed and want dark and im very satisfied! :rockwoot:

Here are some before and after pics lol






















Don't mind the nose part:laughing: I was in those crazy PMSy moods yesterday and was feeling all self concience about my self. :laughing:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2006)

I love the new color! Looks great with your complexion!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I was shocked to see how I for once didn't look so washed out. When I had the bleach blonde, everytime I went in natural lighting or any brighter lighting, I'd look sooooo incredibly washed out lol. It was baad.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2006)

BTW, I think you have a cute nose and shouldn't be self conscious of it at all!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

Aww thank you! lol I don't know why my nose bugs me so much.. I think its because my mom has the same nose and she used to constantly complain about hers haha.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 28, 2006)

your hair look great!

For me you have a beautiful nose! we Japanese girls love western nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Dec 28, 2006)

Your nose looks great in the 1st 2 pic, so i don't see anything for u to be self-conscious about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love the dark hair on you!! Very pretty


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

love your new hair color!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks girls! &lt;33  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## semantje (Dec 28, 2006)

you look great with your new haircolor!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 28, 2006)

Love the new darker hair color!

You have the cutest nose!!


----------



## Becka (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, it looks awesome, totally natural !!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 28, 2006)

wow amazing! i love it. also the nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meowmeowgurl (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks good! It's not too drastic or anything.


----------



## Manda (Dec 28, 2006)

OOh I like that color on you, it looks great!


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 28, 2006)

Love the new color. Did you do it yourself or salon?? I'd like to get a color simillar to it!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2006)

looks great! it suits you.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Dec 29, 2006)

I really like it! It looks pretty natural, too.


----------



## han (Dec 29, 2006)

it looks good on you..


----------



## MissMudPie (Dec 29, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 29, 2006)

Aww thanks so much for the compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are all so nice. Reginaalear-- I got it professionally done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was actually planning on just getting dark blonde lowlights, but she convinced me for about 15 minutes to get an all over dye job and to do it dark. glad I did!


----------



## ~saugagirl~ (Dec 29, 2006)

it looks nice


----------



## Lauren (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks great mandy!


----------



## :SiempreBella: (Dec 29, 2006)

you look hot!


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 29, 2006)

That color looks so beautiful on you!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 30, 2006)

it looks great


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

i looveeee it!!! it looks so pretty!


----------



## Annia (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice color!

but what's wrong with your nose? It's a cute nose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You have one of those youthful noses (roundish, not too harsh on the edges), it will make you look younger when you get older... sorta like people with round faces.


----------



## Maja (Dec 30, 2006)

You look pretty!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 30, 2006)

hehe thank you all so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Agh im so sad though, its ALREADY starting to fade.. im going to call up my stylist today and see if she'll redye it quickly for free a couple shades darker to avoid it fading back to a blondish color


----------



## Solimar (Dec 30, 2006)

Mandy, what color did you dye it? It looks phenomenal on you. Is it a darker blonde, or brown?


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 30, 2006)

colour looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Brings out your eyes too.


----------



## KatJ (Dec 31, 2006)

I love your new color. But fading is most def. to be expected if you've been coloring your hair for a while.

Have you tried using any shampoos for brunettes?


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 31, 2006)

New color looks great.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 31, 2006)

aww, looks cute and very natural. Btw you have a pretty nose-haha but in those last 2 pics you are resembling michael jackson, you know the whole absent nose thing! lol jk


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sincerely Me, I got it dyed a light golden brownish color (mixed with some ashy brown so it didn't come out TOO golden).. but now its fading into a super dark blonde. =

Mrs. Jones, I haven't tried any shampoos or conditioners yet made for brown hair, but i've been searching on makeupalley for a shampoo and conditioner to buy haha.. I have noo idea what I should get!

hahaha


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 11, 2007)

UPDATE: I redyed my hair because it faded all weird... its sooooooooooooooo dark for me... im not used to it at all. Its one shade darker than the pictures in the original post. My stylist told me that I will think it will be too dark at first, but in a week it will fade and I will love the color. Lets hope thats true!

Heres my hair right now-- (I was being silly in the pic, dont mind LOL)










(My eyes look strangly yellow)


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Your hair looks awesome dark! I love your glasses too!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks! I want it to fade sooo bad though, im not used to bveing this dark at all! lol


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 11, 2007)

I think that color looks great on you! You're much more suited for a darker color than a bleach blonde one. And brunettes do have more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 11, 2007)

You look beautiful


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 11, 2007)

your hair look gorgeous!


----------



## Kortana (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## noey1219 (Jan 23, 2007)

your hair looks soooo cute darker! it does bring out your eyes.


----------



## la_moni (Jan 24, 2007)

The new haircolor looks really good on you, it blends better with your complexion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 25, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing

people get surgery just to have your nose!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2007)

I love both colours, they both look v. natural and sexy! just the style suits you as well. Good job. And I agree. The nose is cute


----------



## Ireland (Jan 28, 2007)

The results look very nice!


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 30, 2007)

Awww I love the new shade..it's cute! Much better for your complexion..and I have the same nose issues..can't stand this nose...


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

it loo so lovely


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww it looks gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're so cutee.


----------



## tajameka (Mar 27, 2007)

like dat colr suits u very well


----------



## jegoudy (Mar 27, 2007)

How funny, I'm going to do the same thing to mine this Saturday. I have the exact same natural hair color as yours and I've been highlighting it for years and I'm sick of the roots. I'm thinking of going a caramel brown, or reddish brown. I'm sooooo scared though. But your hair looks great and it compliments you good, even your nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Julie


----------



## babyshorty18 (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks so pretty!! It really brings out ur skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 31, 2007)

cute, i like how you didn't go too dark. a lot of blondes just go straight to dark brown and it doesnt always look so good.


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 22, 2007)

you have a cute nose girl gone with that... but i like the dark blonde it looks more natural. i like the bleach look too tho


----------

